

PubCSS: Formatting Academic Publications in HTML and CSS - poolpool
http://thomaspark.co/2015/01/pubcss-formatting-academic-publications-in-html-css/

======
toothbrush
Seems like people who aren't prepared to learn LaTeX probably are unlikely to
want to learn HTML upfront either. Personally, i'm leaning more towards
higher-level generators such as Skribilo [1], but that's maybe just me.
Perhaps i should guard against becoming a dinosaur, though :)

1\. [http://nongnu.org/skribilo/](http://nongnu.org/skribilo/)

